# 1983 Martin Warthog "B" for Broken Heart



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Might check www.craigslist.org


----------



## okiefocus (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks WindWalker, will be checking ebay and craigslist daily. It's just tearing me up man. I worked my tail off on that thing to give it back to him at Christmas, fixed up. It looks good too. I was ready to shoot it.


----------



## shoeminator (Jan 27, 2007)

My dad still owns his Martin warthog b bow. Beautiful bow, with the gold cams and trim and the light natural wood finish!! Good luck finging the limb,thats a keeper bow.


----------



## okiefocus (Oct 30, 2009)

thanks shoeminator, hope to find it before Christmas. he's really going to like the way his old boy is dressed up.


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

I went to www.searchallcraigs.com and came up with the ollowing results.

http://www.searchallcraigs.com/resu...D:11&ie=UTF-8&q=martin+warthog&sa=Search#1256

Good luck!


----------



## Dave K (Feb 26, 2009)

Of course you will need a pair of limbs as they are matched from the factory. I do have a LH "B" Warthog that looks like brand new.It is a 50-65#, 28-30" draw and 50% let off. This bow is like new, I can't find any marks on it at all. $175 to your door. You could change risers and make it RH with your riser if need be.


----------

